# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta kbc split

## tikica

Postoji li netko na ovom forumu tko je bio na IVF u KBC Split?
Ili možda zna nešto o tome?

----------


## Pinky

postoji, ali sve smo skupa (i kbc i cito) na potpomognutoj u st-u, pa tamo upitaj

----------


## BHany

tikica, vidim da si našla topic - ovaj ključam  :Smile:

----------

